
Google’s AI can now translate your speech while keeping your voice - bookofjoe
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613559/google-ai-language-translation/
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19935480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19935480)

------
bitforger
Anyone seen technical papers on this? Interested in the training regimen and
data used...

